# DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center



## ViP94 (15. Juni 2011)

*DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

Tja, die Anforderungen stehen ja schon in der Überschrift.
Hat einer von euch in dieser Hinsicht schon Erfahrungen in positiver oder negativer Weise.
Könnt ihr mir eine Karte empfehlen?

mfg

ViP


----------



## Murxwitz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

spontan fällt mir da die Cine S2 ein


----------



## Psytis (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

meinst du die Terratec? die hat keinen Dual Tuner, aber sonst ne gute karte

hier mal ne auswahl die die Anforderugnen erfüllen
http://geizhals.at/?cat=vid&xf=801_DVB-S2%7E802_TwinTuner#xf_top
http://geizhals.at/a508716.html wäre da vielleihct passend, schau dir mal die comments an.


----------



## ViP94 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

Aber selbst Erfahrungen mit diesen Karten habt ihr nicht gemacht oder?


----------



## Murxwitz (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

nein ich meine die Digital Devices entweder v5.5 oder v6
ist auch erweiterbar mit weiteren Tunern und/oder CI-Modulen
v5.5 ein Erweiterungsanschluss die v6 zwei
Erfahrung mit denen hab ich nicht habe aber vor mir im Juli eine zu kaufen


----------



## ViP94 (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn du sie ausprobiert hast dann schreib mir bitte deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Murxwitz (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: DVB-S2 Dual-Tuner-Karte für Windows Media Center*

kann ich machen habe eh vor dann ein kleines Tagenbuch zu meinem htpc zu machen. wird aber ende Juli, da anfang Juli erstma Prüfungen angesagt sind.


----------

